# how to reinitialize the raid



## macscottsman88 (Aug 21, 2008)

here is my problem.  I have to hdd that where in a striped raid and bios decided to clear itself.  after I had replaced the cmos battery and rebooted the raid was gone.  the Intel raid controller sees the hdd but says there is no raid in place.  is there a way I can reinitialize the raid without loosing the data.    

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 21, 2008)

What mobo are you doing this on, as the one in your specs isnt intel.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just go into the bios and enable RAID again and use the same two drives that you where using before.You may have to go into the RAID setup and make sure that both drives are enabled but it should then see the array again.


----------



## macscottsman88 (Aug 21, 2008)

it is an asus Asus P4P800E Deluxe


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 21, 2008)

Go into your bios,hit DELETE during start up,Then when in your bios go to the Main menu and then IDE Configuration.
Make sure that the IDE Operation mode is set to Enhanced Mode.
Then set the Configure SATA as RAID option to YES.
Save your settings and exit the bios.Reboot and see if the array comes up again.

If you have your manual for the board it should give you instructions in it for setting up a RAID array.


----------



## macscottsman88 (Aug 21, 2008)

i checked another persons computer that is set up the same.  and they are using a program called fast track controller   and the computer i am working on when it boots says " no drives connect to fasttrack controller.  no installed in bios"   has anybody heard of fasttrack


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 21, 2008)

Your mobo probably has two RAID controllers a Promise one and the Intel one.

The Fasttrack will be the Promise one.You will have to enable either one in the bios first so that the drives will show up.

EDIT: Download your manual from here,it will show you how to setup each controller.


----------

